# Rough birth but beautiful babies!



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

After a rough birth with a stuck kid that I had to go in after cause it was stuck, a torn vulva, going into shock and a vet visit Dot gave us two beautiful buckskin with white spots and blue eyed buckling!







Goldie shorty after had a wonderful birth and gave us two black and white doelings one with blue eyes and one with brown and a huge pure white blue eyed buckling! Yay for babies!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

all adorable!!! I hope Dot is okay. And see I wasn't THAT far off you guys had 7 and I said 14 that is half as many.


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

NubianFan said:


> all adorable!!! I hope Dot is okay. And see I wasn't THAT far off you guys had 7 and I said 14 that is half as many.


That's close enough for horse shoes and hand granades hahahahaha ill take it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Awww, what a neat Christmas present..... beautiful babies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are precious ♥ Congrats on the babies! I hope Dot heals up quickly poor mama, thankfully babies are okay! I love the variety of color!


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh my gosh they are all so adorable!! Congrats!


----------

